# [APP]KFHD Extended Settings



## 0xD34D 

*Kindle Fire HD xSettings*​
I recently discovered how to easily disable ads on the stock lockscreen on a Kindle Fire HD 7" and since the procedure was a bit complicated I decided to create a simple app that others can use to achieve this. I had also discovered a few other things that could be changed and decided to incorporate those as well. What started out as a basic app is evolving into a more extensive settings application for the Kindle Fire gang.

First and foremost, several of the features *require root access* so you must have root to really benefit from this app. The other thing you will need is the app itself which you can find at http://goo.im/devs/0xD34D/kfhd/KFHD_xSettings.apk

To install the app you will need to either move it to your SD card and then using a file explorer, such as ES File Explorer, select it and choose *install*. If you are familiar with ADB then you can always use *adb install* to install it as well.



> *FEATURES*
> 
> *LOCKSCREEN*
> 
> *Disable lockscreen ads* - Get rid of those pesky lockscreen advertismenets
> *UI*
> 
> *Window animation scale* - Adjust the duration of animations when application windows open and close
> *Transition animation scale* - Adjust the duration of transition animations
> *MISCELLANEOUS*
> 
> *Stay awake* - Screen will never sleep while charging
> *Battery info* - Display extra battery info in Device settings
> *Developer options* - Enable the developer options in Device settings
> *Text to speech settings* - Choose your TTS engine and adjust the settings for it
> *SHORTCUTS*
> 
> *Power usage* - AOSP style power usage with per process statistics
> *AOSP style settings* - The standard AOSP style settings instead of Amazon's style
> *Wi-Fi information* - Extra wifi settings and information not available to normal users
> *Usage statistics* - Application usage statistics such as # of times launched and time used
> *Accessibility settings* - Accessibility settings that are available on the 8.9" but not the 7"
> *Choose lockscreen type* - Choose between none, slide, pattern, PIN, and password security lockscreen
> *Launcher debug mode* - Advanced settings which control various aspects of the Amazon Kindle Fire launcher application
> *AOSP Camera app* - Launches the standard AOSP camera application instead of Amazon's camera app


As I find more things that can be changed that the stock firmware does not allow, I'll update this app with those settings.


----------



## 0xD34D 

*Screenshots*


----------



## 0xD34D 

I recently updated the app to include Text to speech settings as well as a new UI theme which uses the stock Kindle theme. It now has a more consistent look as the rest of the apps by Amazon.


----------

